# remove able sister custom designs?



## iamnothyper (Apr 11, 2015)

how do i remove the custom clothes i put in abel sisters? D:


----------



## Peebers (Apr 11, 2015)

by putting up a new design i think


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Apr 11, 2015)

You create a new design and tell her you want to replace the one that's there.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

You can not really remove them the only thing you could consider to do is making placeholders as designs for them as you can only replace the designs in Able Sisters.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You can look around for some pretty dresses and shirts here on tbt too to replace them!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 11, 2015)

Just click on it in the shop and Able should give you the option to switch it out with a pattern that you already have c:


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 12, 2015)

hi all, thanks for the responses. 
the issue is though that i don't want my villagers to be taking the designs as I need them to remain original.

is there no way?


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Apr 12, 2015)

Make them all umbrellas. Your villagers won't wear them.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

MightyMunchlax said:


> Make them all umbrellas. Your villagers won't wear them.



Dresses work too, from my experience.

Probably hats as well? Assuming they can be displayed.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

display them all as hats or umbrellas and they won't wear them.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 15, 2015)

got it, thanks!


----------

